# Demise of the King(my band) live



## Jesusisonlsd (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm the one on the right. As you can see I'm somewhat uptight. What are some things you guys would recommend to increase my stage presence? Any tips are greatly appreciated. 

This is also my first time posting on here but, I creep on the site daily.


----------



## Alan234 (Sep 8, 2011)

the whole band looks rigid except the vocalist, make sure you all know your material where you dont have to look at your instruments, then just do whatever you would do if you were at home, no one was looking, and your favorite song came on, headbang,

Whitechapel - "Breeding Violence" BlankTV Music Video Premiere - YouTube

if you look at whitechapel, they dont go ape shit, but they are quite loose in their postures, bend your knees a tad, loosen up


----------



## niffnoff (Sep 9, 2011)

^ this.

you need to get into it, when you get into it, kids go for it also. The difference between going primal and over the top is a thin line. Least during the song is your time to let those BR00TAL emotions out but not so much to snap your instrument and the nearest person near you.

Sounding mean though!


----------



## Jesusisonlsd (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys!! Also, I'm glad you dug the music.  But, I'm on my phone right now but tomorrow I'll post a video of our most recent show. I feel I improved on my stage presence but any input is still greatly appreciated guys!
Demise of the King - "Chronos" live at Vernon Lanes - YouTube


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 15, 2011)

you need a bigger stage bro. you guys barely have room to move up there. how are you going to throw down if you're worried about knocking your bassists tooth out?

charie's right, too.

also you need to play more shows, because the nerves go away if you play often enough and you won't get that stiff feeling.

but i still thought it was cool!


----------



## newamerikangospel (Sep 18, 2011)

Your stage presence is better, but when two people are stiff, then it still looks odd to watch. Get your other guitar player to not just stand there.


----------



## Jesusisonlsd (Sep 18, 2011)

We kicked him out last week or so and brought back our old guitarist. He gets down at practice so hopefully he moves on stage.


----------

